# Samsung UE55D8090 VS. Philips 52 PFL 9606 k



## Pseudo4aktiv (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community!

Ich brauch euren fachmännischen Rat

Ein Freund möchte sich ein neuen TV kaufen und hat sich nun auf diese beiden Geräte versteift und kommt nicht weiter,
daher meine frage, was denkt ihr? 

Samsung UE55D8090 oder Philips 52 PFL 9606 k ?

Ich möchte keine Fanlager-Meinungen, die sich aufgrund von tollem Klavierlack für Samsung entscheiden 

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für eure Meinungen!

*Der Preis ist bekannt und okay, es geht nur um technische Erfahrungen*


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2012)

Der Samsung kommt hier nicht so gut weg: Samsung UE55D8090 138 cm (55 Zoll) 3D-LED-Fernseher (Full-HD, 800Hz, DVB-T/C/S2 Tuner, HDMI, VGA) silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik   aber mal lesen, warum das so ist, und ob bei einer positiven Meinung vlt. auch ein Tipp steht, der die "Meckerer" in Grenzen verweist (zB simples Bild-Umstellen als ABhilfe usw. )


Den Phillips gibt es scheinbar noch nicht oder nicht mehr - finde den jedenfalls in keinem deutschen Shop ^^


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (20. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Den Phillips gibt es scheinbar noch nicht oder nicht mehr - finde den jedenfalls in keinem deutschen Shop ^^


 
den gibts bei Saturn


----------



## ReaCT (20. Juni 2012)

Ich würde den Philips nehmen. Ich habe auch lange Zeit nach einem neuem TV gesucht und zahlreiche Teste gelesen und mir beide Geräte (Sowie noch viele andere LCD's und Plasmas). Die entscheidenen Vorteile wären für mich folgende:
-Der Philips hat einen matten Bildschirm und spiegelt deshalb nicht so arg. Außerdem verschwindet der Eindruck "durch ein Fenster" zu schauen.
-Das 3D Prinzip ist beim Philips anders (Polarisation), da keine teuren Brillen benötigt werden. Nachteil: Das Bild ist im 3D Betrieb merklich gröber als beim Samsung (Dafür spiegelt aber nix, was bei Sonne enorm stört)
-Der Philips hat praktisch kein Clouding (Full LED) im Vergleich zum Samsung -> besseres Schwarz
-Bildruckeln ist im Vergleich zum Samsung keins vorhanden. Die CPU ist einfach zu schwach für 800?! interpolierte Zwischenbilder. Allerdings nehme ich das sehr stark wahr.
-Ambiligth (benutze/brauche ich nicht)
-Interner Tuner soll schwächer sein
-Fernbedienung ist mMn nicht so schick beim Samsung Da hatten sie bei der B- und jetzt auch bei der E-Reihe viel bessere vom Design her.


----------



## stevie4one (21. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein Test zum Samsung. Ist ein absolutes Top-Gerät. Du könntest dir auch mal den D7090 ansehen. Sind technisch identische Geräte, nur die Gehäusefarbe ist unterschiedlich und naja der Preis.  Alternativ bei Samsung auch mal nach den ES8090 und ES7090 Geräten Ausschau halten. 
Der 9606 dürfte ein Auslaufgerät und durch den 9706 ersetzt worden sein - der ebenfalls ein Top-Gerät ist. Nachteil bei Philips: Um zeitgesteuerte Aufnahmen über die internen Empfänger vornehmen zu können, muss eine Internetverbindung bestehen. Den Grund kennt auch nur Philips.

Alles in allem eine schwere Wahl ... persönlich würde ich zu den Samsung Modellen tendieren.


----------

